# Length of wire for plug in trolling motor



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Trying to figure out what’s best in adding length to the wires from trolling motor to the plug in site on my bulkhead. Didn’t know if any would comment on this since I’m sure there are skiffs set up in this fashion. 
Was thinking that if it’s length is set up with no slack, it might get damaged if someone tripped or kicked it accidentally. If some could share pics of there’s set up it would be helpful.
Thanks


----------

